# Visszatekintés 2020-at megelőző vidám, régi karácsonyi és szilveszteri történésekre, emlékekre



## Georgina Bojana (2020 December 19)

Az évek úgy futnak felettünk, szinte észre sem vesszük... Az emlékeink pedig gyűlnek, tornyosulnak, ilyenkor ünnepek táján jó vissza emlékezni.
Első történetem 1956 karácsonyán történt. Hat éves voltam, s nagyon, de nagyon vártam az ünnepet. Az akkori karácsonyfa a szokásos cukorral volt feldíszítve, talán van aki még emlékezik azokra a konzum szaloncukrokra? Kávés, puncsos és vaníliás volt - elméletileg az íze. - Valóságban? Egyformán édes, s ünnepek után olyan kemény, hogy csoda volt még szétharapni is. Persze volt a fán habcsók és arany papírba csomagolt dió is.
Nagyanyám kitett magáért, még az akkori szűkös körülmények ellenére is.
Végre megérkezett apám és az új feleség. Nem volt könnyű, gyalog jöttek a belvárosi Váci utcából - Kispestre, mert ott éltem nagyszüleimmel. Apám fején nem volt kalap, nagymama azonnal első körben le is teremtette, majd a kabátjához szorított kalapját leemelte és benne, ott kucorgott egy aprócska törpe tacskó kisleány. Azt, azt az örömet le nem tudom írni. Igaz, apámék - a kiskutyát nagyapámnak szánták, - de azonnal megkaparintottam. Valdi lett a neve, s olyan okos volt, soha nem tudom már meg, hol viselte az "óráját", de amikor nagyapám munkából érkezett, már előre ott ült a kapun belül, hogy üdvözölje. Csak egy maréknyi szeretet, hatalmas fülekkel, vékonyka egérnyi farkincával, élénk szemekkel és úgy, de úgy tudott hortyogni, hogy embernek is becsületére vált.



Életem során nagyon sok ünnepet megéltem, így emlékeim is ilyen tájban "felsorakoznak". Többek között, a kisfiam 5 éves korában történt. Akkoriban tilos volt gyermekruhát Csehszlovákiából áthozni. Mint tudjuk, abban az időben nagyon jó minőségű "mackó" ruhát és valódi marhabőrből készült bakancsot lehetett ott kapni. Édesanyámmal és a fiammal ki is utaztunk Poprád-Velkára, Poprádon bevásároltunk, s Velkán volt a szállásunk. A fiamra még itt Pesten, a kinőtt és kopottas ruhát, kabátot, viszonylag kopott cipőt adtam. Édesanyám egész úton szidott, hogyan nézhet ki a fiam, miért csinálom ezt? Képtelen voltam megmagyarázni, hogy ez egy csel, mert ott, majd Poprádon a legszebb és legmelegebb tréning ruhát és csizmát veszem. De mivel tilos volt áthozni a határon, visszafelé a vámos csak nem szedi le a gyerekemről. Az oda út kegyetlen volt, éppen anyám zsörtölődése miatt. A fiamat semmi nem érdekelte, élvezte a hosszú vonat utazást és persze a finom sós és édes házi süteményt. Amikor a vonatról leszálltunk, volt ott egy büfé, soha nem felejtem el, igazi prágai sonkát vásároltunk, no annak az íze?! Lehetséges, hogy csak az emlék teszi még ízesebbé? No szóval, jól belakmároztunk, majd következett a bevásárlás. Még usánka sapkát is vettem. Fiam nagyon boldog volt. Megnéztük a Magas Tátrát, utaztunk az elektricskán (mint a hazai fogaskerekű), csodás helyeken kirándultunk, s utaztunk lanovkán is. Fiam nagy boldogságára, anyám nagy félelmére, mert nem tudta elviselni, hogy drótkötélen "függ" az életünk.
Hazafelé a vámos jó sokat morgott velem, hogy most mit csináljon? Mivel gyerekruhát, cipőt tilos a határon áthozni.... stb. Mosolytalan arccal "javasoltam", ha van szíve, vetkőztesse le a fiamat... Az anyám berémült, hogyan is javasolhatok ilyet? A vámos káromkodott egy jó hosszút és hagyott minket. A fiam nagy büszkén viselte a csehszlovák új szerzeményeinket.




*
1969. Szilveszter. Akkoriban más volt az élet, akkoriban Szilveszterkor taxit fogadni szinte lehetetlen volt. Nekünk sem sikerült. A Ferenc körútról a villamoson cipeltük újdonsült férjemmel a hatalmas fazék töltött káposztát, természetesen alaposan becsomagolva, majd a Nyugatinál leszálltunk. Gondoltuk majd ott biztosan sikerült taxiba ülnünk. Nem sikerült, nem volt még a környéken sem. S, mi az nekünk? Voltam 19 éves, a férjem 29. - gyalog indultunk el a Thölmann lakótelepre, ami a XIII. kerületben volt. No azóta sem jártam arra. Férjem egyik testvére élt ott, de már nagyon sokan voltunk abba a pici 2 szobás lakásba. A hangulat? Vidámak, fiatalok voltunk, tele reménnyel és szeretettel. A konyhában az asztal mellett csak hármasával fértünk el, de ez a kedvünket nem szegte. Egész éjjel táncoltunk, kártyáztunk filléres alapon, nótáztunk, ami az eszünkbe jutott. Akkoriban a szilveszteri tűzijátéknak még hírét sem hallottuk, de kedvünket semmi, de semmi nem szegte meg. No és még valami, óriási hó esett, hajnalban még hógolyóztunk is, pedig akkor már igencsak kinőttünk a gyerekkorból.



*
1977 Szilveszter. Férjemmel ismét a Tátrába utaztunk, Poprádon, a szállodában szilvesztereztünk. Egyikünk sem ivós, de akkor férjem megrendelt egy üveg muskotály pezsgőt, no meg apró zacskókban ott kínálgatta magát a sós mogyoró. Rá is vetettem magam a mogyoróra, amit férjem szóvá is tett, mondván ha így folytatom a sós mogyoró lakmározását, itt hagy mosogatni, mert tudjam meg, jó drágán mérik. No, erre le is tettem róla. Fantasztikus műsor volt, ritkán mentünk szórakozni, így férjem szinte rátapadt a sok látnivalóra. Jómagam pedig töltöttem a poharába a pezsgőt. A magaméba már volt, azt kortyolgattam, de az övét szorgalmatosan töltögettem. A műsor befejezte előtt az üveget megfogta, s lám, lám, az bizony üres volt. Mivel a bár felkeresése előtt, már otthon jól bevacsoráztunk, úgymond "megágyaztunk" a pezsgőnek, amiből én csak 1 pohárral ittam, ő meg a többit, ennek ellenére a szeme sem rebbent. Sőt, meggyanúsított, hogy biztosan kiöntöttem az asztal alá a pezsgőt, mert - mind a mai napig tagadja! Ő azt nem itta meg. - Képes volt az asztal alá bújni, a kezével megtapogatta a szőnyeget, oda öntöttem-e a pezsgőt. Hát nem. A szőnyeg száraz volt, még akkor is tagadta, hogy ő, hogy ő, soha életében nem ivott meg egy üveg pezsgőt. Én pedig? Olyan nevetés jött rám, hogy már pironkodtam, a hahoztázást csak nem tudtam abbahagyni, pedig ténylegesen nem én voltam, aki megittam.




***
*Ehhez hasonló vidor dolgokat szeretnék olvasni, nosza, rajta, írjatok - tegyük vidámmá a 2020-as ünnepeinket.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 December 21)

Karácsonyi történet ez is. Fiam már 5 éves korában olvasott, nem szavakat, mondatokat, meséket. A lányom is, sőt én is anno' ez egy ilyen család - mondhatjátok. Igen, ez egy ilyen család. Nem ez a fontos, de az, hogy fiam a 6. éves korában megtörtént karácsonyi ajándék osztást hogyan is élte meg? Még van idő, akinek olyan idős gyermeke, unokája van, még meg tudja rendezni.
Elhatároztam, különlegessé teszem azt az Ünnepet. Sikerült is. Egész évben már előre vásároltam, több apróságot, volt közte értékesebb, de volt olcsóbb, kedvesebb, volt könyv és bábfigura, tapsra moccanó autó stb. Cetliket írtam, szép olvasható betükkel, s még ki is dekoráltam egy-egy szép kis rajzzal, matricával.
Eljött az Ünnep estéje. Fiam már alig bírt magával, hiszen jól ismerjük - már amelyikünknek volt/van gyereke - milyenek is az ilyen karácsonyok, amikor a gyerekeink még kicsik.
A karácsonyfa alatt a fiamnak nem volt ajándéka. Egyetlen nagyobb papír volt és egy üres szatyor, a papíron üzenet: az ajándékod a kamrában van, szemben a polcon.
A fiam szeme először megtelt könnyel, mert azt hitte, ő nem kapott semmit, majd őt átölelve mutattam: a cetlit és kértem, olvassa el, de vigye a szatyrot is magával. No abban a pillanatban futott a cetlin feltüntetett helyre, ahol várta egy ajándék, s mellette egy újabb cetli, újabb helyszínt megjelölve. Arra vigyáztam, hogy a fiam, lehetőleg az egész lakást "fussa be", volt meglepetés, amit a fürdőszobában a polcon talált, volt amit a fehér neműs szekrényben, de volt, hogy a konyhaszekrényben a nagy lábos mögött. S a fiam futott, olvasott és az új célállomáson az újabb ajándékot ölelte magához, majd bele az egyre dagadó szatyorral. Mivel és miután mindent begyűjtött.
Az utolsó állomásnál csak annyi volt a papírra írva: szeretünk kisfiam, boldog karácsonyt, s itt a vége, az ajándékok elfogytak. Addigra a szatyor úgy megtelt, kicsi kezével alig bírta a cipekedést.
*Életem (egyik) legszebb, legemlékezetesebb ünnepe volt.* Ha tehetném, újból megrendezném. Ajánlom szeretettel, mert azt az izgalomtól kipirult arcocskát, a csillogó szemeket, a reményt, hogy még mit talál és hol? A pakolászását... Azt soha nem felejtem el. Aztán a kincseket a szőnyegre, a fenyőfa alá sorba kirakta és örömködött, nem tudta, melyikkel is kezdje a játékot, melyiket vegye kezébe. Azon az estén minden új játékot az ágya előtti szőnyegre rakta, az új Dörmi macit, természetesen átölelve és boldogan repült az álmok birodalmába.
*
Éééén?! Még mindig boldog vagyok, hogy ez akkor eszembe jutott, a meglepetések elrejtésében, a cetlik megírásában örömömet leltem. Még nem késő! Még van idő... Ajánlom, ezt a különleges ajándék - vadászatot. A fiam az idén múlt 50 éves. Ma emlegettem ezt a különleges karácsonyt, válasza az volt, felejthetetlen, csodaszép emlék, soha, de soha nem felejti el. Ennyi év után is megköszönte, akkori furfangosságomat....


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Április 3)

Ismét tavasz, ismét rügyek pattannak a bokrok és fák ágain... Ismét a remény, egy szebb, egy jobb életre... Minden tavaszon ezt érzem, most is. Pedig csapkodnak körülöttem a villámok, a borzalmak. A rádióban, tévében másról nem hallani, mást nem látni, mint a kétségbeesést, a harcot ezzel a galád virussal szemben. A reményt mégsem veszítem el, mert ha azt elveszítem, semmi, de semmi nem marad a kezemben. Mibe is kapaszkodhatnék? Valamibe kell, mert szükséges a minden napi életemhez, a Remény, hogy ennek az őrületnek, minél gyorsabban vége szakad.
A karácsonyi ünnep után, most a húsvétra emlékszem. S, olyan jó érzés, mert csodás emlékeim vannak. Hsvétra kaptam mindig új cipőt, ha van közöttünk -még- valaki(k), akik emlékeznek azokra a fehér cipőkre, melyeknek lakk betétje is volt. Hozzá hófehér új térdzoknival, mert az volt a módi, no meg rakott szoknya és matróz blúz. No igen, de mindig volt az ablakban csoki nyuszi, csoki tojás és táblás édesség is. 
Máig érzem a számban annak a csodás füstölt, főtt sonkának az ízét, amit drága nagyanyám készített. Hiába főzöm u.úgy, hiába ízesítem pontosan a megtanult mód szerint, mégsem u.az. Nagymama jóságos keze és mosolya hiányzik, de nagyon. Még ennyi, de annyi év távlatából is. No meg az ilyenkor szokásos beigli és csokis torta. De a legszebb az volt, hogy gyerekként elhittem, hogy ez mindig így lesz. Mindig együtt maradunk, semmi, de semmi nem változik körülöttem. Ahogyan telnek az évek, hideg zuhanyként éltem és élem meg, bizony mindig és minden változik, s nem mindig a legjobb irányban. Életünk országútján elmaradnak mellőlünk mindazok, akiket olyan nagyon szerettünk és szeretünk, mind a mai napig. Nem igaz, az évek nem csendesítik el háborgó szívemet, hiába nyílik a természet újra, meg újra, de már nélkülük. 
Igen igen, olyan "ölelgetős" vagyok, a gyerekeimet is szerettem és szeret(ném) átölelni, de most "állj" van. Gondolatban mindkét kezemet felemelem és ölelek, ölelek és ölelem mindazokat, akiket oly nagyon szeretnék... 
Ilyenné lett az életünk, a kisunokákat is maszkban látogatják a nagyik... Milyen emlékeik lesznek a mostani gyerekeknek? Elmarad az ölelés, elmarad a családi ünnepi ebéd... Reménykedem, minél gyorsabban és nyom nélkül eltűnik az életünkből ez a rémálom. Visszakapjuk mihamarabb, az egész világon azt a régi életünket, ahol félelem és következmények nélkül lehet ölelni és szeretni. S, nemcsak szóban és írásban, de szorosan és szívből.
Jó egészséget, s reményt kívánok - minden olvasónknak, ide betérőnknek. Úgy legyen.


----------

